# can domestic adapt to wild somehow?



## pandacrazy (Jan 11, 2012)

any way domestic rabbits can survive into the wild or get adapted to it if there is zero predator who can kill them and there is plenty of food,, herbs etc.. only probleme is that it can get cold outside.

or is there any rabbit who is able to survive in the wild that you can buy and breed? 

thanks


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 11, 2012)

Please do not let your rabbit go into the wild. How can you say there wouldn't be preditors, everything eats rabbits!

If you don't want to take care of a pet please do not get a rabbit.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jan 11, 2012)

Closing topic pending a mod review.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 11, 2012)

Why are you asking?


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 12, 2012)

I agree with Pipp. Why are you asking this?


----------



## Cheyrul (Jan 12, 2012)

OMGosh! I seriously hope you are not considering this. 

One of our rabbits was found running about the neighborhood, covered in grease from cars. We have no idea how long she was on her own but she was not chipped and no one responded to our found ads. We've had her for 6 months now and she is a happy bunny as far as we can tell. She likes being inside and doesn't like anyone or anything in her cage but one of our cats. She does still like to go out, even at night but only if you leave the door cracked open so she can come in at will. If we shut the screen, she scratches and runs in, then begs to go back out with the dog and is happy to romp about so long as the screen is open. I find this hysterical and was coming to share. But now I am horrified that anyone would consider doing this to a domesticated pet.


----------



## JimD (Jan 13, 2012)

Expecting a domestic rabbit to have the instincts to survive in the wild is comparable to expecting a poodle to be able to live like a wolf.

Sometimes domestic rabbits that have escaped or are released into the wild survive for a time.
In general, domestic rabbits are ill-equipped for life in the wild. Domestic rabbits abandoned in the wild often donât survive overnight, and they have a survival expectancy of an average of three days.

People think if they release them in the wild they will do fine. But, the fact is they have no survival skills.That's why you will often see them sitting for hours in the open; in the same spot they were released. 

The wild is extremely fatal for domestic rabbits.They don't know what to do. They have no idea how to hide from predators and are often picked off by dogs, cats, and other predators, or are struck by cars. If they do not die immediately from predators or vehicles, they will likely die from exposure, dehydration, disease and/or malnutrition.

In the United States it is against the law to release a domestic rabbit into the wild. Itâs also against the law to own a wild rabbit.

So, based on the provided information, the answer to both of your questions would be âNoâ.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 14, 2012)

The original poster is not considering having house pets, this is a breeding situation, my concern is really that we don't discuss breeding for food here and I'm not sure why else one would want a herd of feral rabbits, but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and discuss it. 

I'd far prefer seeing rabbits in the situation this person is describing, with the proper protection, than stuck in those hanging wire breeder cages or caged in a shed, which is too often the case. 

HOWEVER, to NOT have them contained in some manner is incredibly irresponsible and highly illegal. The rabbits will have to be extremely well-fenced with ground wire preventing them from burrowing out. Your entire area can end up with a feral rabbit 'infestation'. They are considered an invasive species, here in BC the government is suggesting that municipalities ban the sale and breeding of rabbits altogether because of such breeches. 

Cold won't be an issue if you can provide some type of housing with a lot of dry straw to burrow in, or even bales of straw and wood piles on soft ground, thick hedges and other protection. Water proof dog houses or wooden boxes with several holes in them will be popular. 

Small rabbits have trouble holding their body heat and Rex rabbits don't have guard hairs, and I'm not sure why but my Flemish Giant doesn't like the cold much, but my little mid-sized mutts were park bunnies and prefer being outside. (Rabbits tend to like what they grew up with).

They'd need to be introduced in the spring or summer and acclimatize slowly to the cold. They can and will dig tunnels underground -- they'll go down a couple of feet and across a substantial distance. An established warren can have a network of tunnels stretching 80 feet. Providing the proper above ground shelter will to an extent discourage that, but they will still burrow. Depending on the size of the area, you may or may not be able to interact and make catching them fairly easy, but catching a particular rabbit that doesn't want to be caught can be next to impossible, especially in the spring.

Don't count on the rabbits having their own food or water sources (and water is extremely important, dehydration is a rabbit killer). With lots of grass, trees and bushes to munch on in the summer, they should be okay, but not if you hit a dry spell, which I do believe will challenge the nutrient levels of the vegetation. And the levels definitely drop off in the winter, they will at least need bales of hay and maybe a little alfalfa, fresh greens or whatever. The feral rabbit populations are drastically reduced in the winter, I suspect this is the reason.

You have to describe 'no predators'. I don't think there's such a thing without serious containment -- everything eats rabbits. If you don't have predators now, you will later. I think the stats are something like 10% of babies born out there make it the first year. 

Some things to think about.


sas :expressionless:


----------



## julieanngrapesblair1976 (Jan 24, 2020)

MiniLopHop said:


> Please do not let your rabbit go into the wild. How can you say there wouldn't be preditors, everything eats rabbits!
> 
> If you don't want to take care of a pet please do not get a rabbit.


There are many domestic rabbits in my area they let you get close but not to close I've called local shelters they do o nothing was thinking of catching them myself but don't know how to go about it any suggestions


----------

